# Mac mini et cinema display 30 pouces ?



## latsa (18 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour, je viens d'acquérir un superbe moniteur cinema display 30" a un prix très démocratique . 
J'ai sauté sur l'occasion sans trop réfléchir aux conséquences en terme d'encombrement et de bruit... C'est que je me suis habitué à mon Imac 24" et je n'ai vraiment pas envie d'une grosse tour, si jolie soit-elle, à mes côtés donc le Mac pro est exclu.

En regardant le site Apple, 2 options semblent possibles ; un Macbook pro ou un Mac mini qui sont donnés pour fonctionner avec le 30" via un adaptateur display port double liaison dvi ( pour la modique somme de 99 euros...). Le Mac mini est le plus tentant pour moi ( version 2,26 ghz et 4 go de ram ), je n'ai pas besoin d'un portable.

J'ai simplement des doutes sur le fonctionnement, auriez-vous des retours sur cette association ?
Je ne compte pas faire du CS4 intensif ou de la 3D mais juste une utilisation courante, principalement du classement de photos et du post traitement. Je ne voudrais pas que cela rame par rapport à ma config actuelle ( Imac 2,26 ghz avec 2,5 go de Ram )


----------



## latsa (8 Août 2009)

Si jamais cela intéresse quelqu'un, le Mac mini fonctionne parfaitement avec le 30" cinema display. Une fois planqué sous le bureau, cela fait un Imac 30"


----------



## raphael391 (8 Août 2009)

bien joué !
en plus le mini est tellement silencieux que cela devient un vrai bonheur


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2009)

raphael391 a dit:


> bien joué !
> en plus le mini est tellement silencieux que cela devient un vrai bonheur



Sauf quand il lit des CD's et DVD :-D

La le bonheur se transforme en cauchemard!


----------



## 217ae1 (8 Août 2009)

mad-gecko a dit:


> Sauf quand il lit des CD's et DVD :-D
> 
> La le bonheur se transforme en cauchemard!



+1

mais le mien fait en permanence beaucoup de bruit, donc je vis un cauchemard tout les jours ? :rateau:

c'est mon disque dur qui gratte.

heureusement, il fait quand-même beaucoup moins de bruit que le pc de mon père...

quelle est la résolution de ton écran 30" ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2009)

217ae1 a dit:


> +1



C'est d'ailleurs le côté un peu bizarre et schyzophrénique du Mac Mini.

On a un ordinateur qui ne fait aucun bruit, totalement stable et silencieux, une merveille de technologie, et on ne sait pas avoir un lecteur de disque silencieux.

Un lecteur silencieux existe depuis 15 ans, ne coute pas cher du tout et est super efficace, ne releve en rien de technologie de pointe.

J'ai l'impression qu'on a mis un moteur ou je dois encore tourner la manivelle dans la nouvelle BMW que j'ai commandé :rateau: l!


----------



## aCLR (8 Août 2009)

217ae1 a dit:


> quelle est la résolution de ton écran 30" ?



ACD 30" = 2560*1600 px


----------



## 217ae1 (8 Août 2009)

mad-gecko a dit:


> C'est d'ailleurs le côté un peu bizarre et schyzophrénique du Mac Mini.
> 
> On a un ordinateur qui ne fait aucun bruit, totalement stable et silencieux, une merveille de technologie, et on ne sait pas avoir un lecteur de disque silencieux.
> 
> Un lecteur silencieux existe depuis 15 ans, ne coute pas cher du tout et est super efficace, ne releve en rien de technologie de pointe.



je pense que c'est qu'apple pense que le superdrive sert qu'a lire une fois tout les ans les mise a jour de mac OS X, iLife et iWork. :rateau:



mad-gecko a dit:


> J'ai l'impression qu'on a mis un moteur ou je dois encore tourner la manivelle dans la nouvelle BMW que j'ai commandé :rateau: l!



     :rateau:



aCLR a dit:


> ACD 30" = 2560*1600 px



merci !


----------



## Lavantin (8 Août 2009)

latsa a dit:


> J'ai sauté sur l'occasion sans trop réfléchir aux conséquences en terme d'encombrement et de bruit...



Ça fait beaucoup de bruit un Cinema Display ?


----------



## latsa (9 Août 2009)

Lavantin a dit:


> Ça fait beaucoup de bruit un Cinema Display ?



Non, c'est supportable mais le Mac pro lui je suis moins sûr...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h42 ----------

Autre petit détail, le cinema display c'est génial pour les photos, les vidéos, les pdf en double page MAIS pour le web HEUREUSEMENT qu'il y a Safari 4 avec sa fonction d'agrandissement qui est très efficace sans quoi il faut une sacrée vision ( hélas ce n'est pas mon cas ).
Une fonction d'agrandissement similaire pour mail serait très appréciée....


----------



## kriso (10 Août 2009)

Comment, un Cinéma Display, ça fait du bruit ?


----------



## quark (29 Septembre 2009)

J'espère que vous ne m'en voudrez pas de relancer une discussion qui semble avoir reçu une réponse, mais il s'agit d'un investissement sévèrement lourd et je ne voudrais pas me planter.

En gros, j'ai le même problème : le mac pro c'est trop gros (et ça fait un peu de bruit, je confirme) et l'imac, c'est un miroir qui fait mal aux yeux (du moins pour ce qui me concerne). Donc le rêve pour moi ce serait le mac mini et le magnifique Cinema Display 30'.

Donc, est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait me confirmer qu'il a physiquement installé ou vu fonctionner un mac mini (2009, obligatoirement) avec un 30', dans la résolution native du 30' (c'est-à-dire 2 560 x 1 600 pixels), avec, je suppose (sinon, je vois pas comment c'est possible), l'adaptateur Mini displayport to Dual-link DVI&#8206; ?

Toutes les précisions me seraient infiniment utiles (problèmes d'affichage éventuels, confort d'utilisation du mini dans ces conditions).

Merci d'avance


----------



## 217ae1 (30 Septembre 2009)

pour être sur, il faut appeler apple ou demander de pouvoir essayer au magasin car il n'y a pas beaucoup de monde qui ont un mac mini avec un cinéma display 30".


----------



## kriso (4 Octobre 2009)

217ae1 a dit:


> pour être sur, il faut appeler apple ou demander de pouvoir essayer au magasin car il n'y a pas beaucoup de monde qui ont un mac mini avec un cinéma display 30".



Il est urgent d'attendre !!!
Les nouveaux devraient arriver


----------



## billboc (26 Octobre 2009)

le cable DVI double liaison est vraiment indispensable ?


----------



## pickwick (26 Octobre 2009)

billboc a dit:


> le cable DVI double liaison est vraiment indispensable ?


ça c'est une question à mon avis à ne pas poser : je ne vois pas Apple préconiser ce câble pour rien ! quelqu'un pour me contredire ?


----------



## 217ae1 (26 Octobre 2009)

billboc a dit:


> le cable DVI double liaison est vraiment indispensable ?



oui, si tu ne l'as pas, tu ne pourra pas l'utiliser dans la résolution maximal, ou même ne pas avoir d'image !



EDIT: grillé.


----------



## billboc (26 Octobre 2009)

et grâce à ce câble on peut utiliser le firewire 400 et les USB de l'écran ?


----------



## 217ae1 (26 Octobre 2009)

billboc a dit:


> et grâce à ce câble on peut utiliser le firewire 400 et les USB de l'écran ?



oui, mais je dirais qu'il faut brancher le cable usb de l'écran sur l'adaptateur (comme j'ai vu sur le site) et brancher le cable usb intégré a l'adaptateur sur le mac, mais brancher le firewire directement sur le mac.

mais il faut demander chez un revendeur mac pour être sûr.


----------



## billboc (26 Octobre 2009)

Merci beaucoup pour ces infos...

au fait ca existe des hub firewire ?

un mac mini possède un port FW800... est-il possible de le transformer en multiport FW 400 et FW 800 si ça existe ??

si oui, ça fonctionne bien ?


----------



## pickwick (26 Octobre 2009)

Les hubs FW 400 existent.
il existe des adaptateurs FW400 - FW800 et des câbles mixtes FW400 FW800.
ça fonctionne bien mais bien entendu au débit le plus faible FW400.


----------



## billboc (26 Octobre 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> Les hubs FW 400 existent.
> il existe des adaptateurs FW400 - FW800 et des câbles mixtes FW400 FW800.
> ça fonctionne bien mais bien entendu au débit le plus faible FW400.



Merci
est-ce que cela permet d'utiliser des périphériques auto-alimentés ?


----------



## pickwick (26 Octobre 2009)

billboc a dit:


> Merci
> est-ce que cela permet d'utiliser des périphériques auto-alimentés ?



Oui, par exemple des disques durs externes 2,5" en interface Firewire. Pas besoin d'alimentation externe pour eux.


----------



## 217ae1 (26 Octobre 2009)

billboc a dit:


> est-ce que cela permet d'utiliser des périphériques auto-alimentés ?



oui, si c'est un hub avec alimentation séparée.
si il est alimenté par firewire, ils seront plus faiblement alimentés, donc sa ne sera pas bien pour les périphériques gourments en énergie.

EDIT: grillé. (la deuxième fois aujourd'hui :rateau


----------



## billboc (26 Octobre 2009)

217ae1 a dit:


> oui, si c'est un hub avec alimentation séparée.
> si il est alimenté par firewire, ils seront plus faiblement alimentés, donc sa ne sera pas bien pour les périphériques gourments en énergie.



pardon, je pensais à un cable firewire 800/400... est-ce que l'auto-alimentation fonctionne ?

PS: juré promis après j'arrête ce qui me semble glisser vers un hors-sujet... :rose:


----------



## pickwick (26 Octobre 2009)

sur ce cable bien entendu l'alimentation passe également.


----------



## billboc (26 Octobre 2009)

*BIG* merci

pour revenir sur le sujet...

au debut n'y avait-il pas des problèmes de qualité d'image avec l'Adaptateur Mini DisplayPort vers DVI double liaison, je ne trouve plus les messages qui en parlaient sur le forum ?

c'est réglé ?

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/135202/l-adaptateur-mini-displayport-traine-son-bug


----------



## billboc (26 Octobre 2009)

ça a l'air toujours aussi pourri sur les forums APPLE


----------



## AlexZen (30 Octobre 2009)

billboc a dit:


> ça a l'air toujours aussi pourri sur les forums APPLE


oui et non d'après ce que j'ai pu lire sur les forums apple.
Mais je me pose également la même question que toi. Mon rêve ce 30" ... J'ai déjà un acd 23" alu. 
J'aimerai vraiment passé sur une dalle plus grande, mais l'acd 30" commence a être vieux et je ne serai pas étonné qu'Apple le change bientot. Mais dilemne .. si c'est pour se retrouver avec un LED 30" glossy .. non merci ! 
Soit je suis sur que ca fonctionne et je revend mon 23" ou soit je m'en achete un deuxieme pour faire un dual screen ..

Hum ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h08 ----------

D'ailleurs c'est pas pour lancer des rumeurs mais comment peut on le trouver neuf à -16% chez pixmania ?


----------



## quark (30 Octobre 2009)

Oui, d'après les forums apple sur les moniteurs 30, le problème de ces saletés de câbles DVI double liaison ne semble pas avoir été complètement résolu, même s'il y a des gens qui ont l'air contents depuis qu'ils ont été mis à jour.

En même temps, avec les forums, on peut difficilement estimer la proportion des problèmes, et la fiabilité des avis, selon les configs particulières des gens.

Il faudrait que quelqu'un essaie avec un mini late 2009 et qu'il dise ce qu'il en est.

Mais on hésite tous à être le volontaire qui s'y colle 

vu que ça ferait une config un peu chère si ça marche pas :hein:


Question subsidiaire: 

Si je voulais raccorder un 30 à un MacPro 2x2,66 Ghtz 2007 équipé d'une modeste carte graphique d'origine (7300 GT je crois), est-ce qu'il faut bien une deuxième carte 7300 pour faire la double liaison, ou bien carrément une autre carte (mais alors laquelle, si on veut conserver à la chose le plus de silence possible ?) ?


----------



## Karamazow (1 Novembre 2009)

Après avoir glané ça et là des infos sur la capacité du Mini a répondre à mes besoins, je suis maintenant en quête de certitude concernant le fonctionnement de ce Mini avec mon ACD 30".

J'ai l'impression que suite à la révision de l'adaptateur HDMI -> DVI 2x, il n'y a plus de problème d'affichage, mais j'aimerai avoir comme vous des retours d'utilisateurs de Mini + ACD 30" satisfaits !

Je me rajoute donc à la liste des demandeurs !


----------



## billboc (1 Novembre 2009)

y a du monde dans la boucle 

voila un commentaire qui me redonne le moral



> I currently have the "Newer" 2009 Mac Mini connected to the 30" Apple Cinema Display via the Dual Link Adapter. The image quality seems very good to me. I watch Novies, surf the web and do some basic photo editing. Nothing sophisticated.
> I had trouble with the first adapter I purchased. It would appear that Apple has done a firmware revision to the adapter. It suffered the "shooting comets" across the screen, especially noticable on a dark/black background.I had to return my Version 1.01 and get a Version 1.02. The hitch is that there are no markings on the package to indicate revision level, so it's hit or miss. Additionally, soon after purchasing my Mini Apple put out a Firmware rev to the MINI itself. Between the two of these The "shooting comets" disappeared.
> The combo works together.



ça donne envie d'essayer quand même !!!!

++


----------



## AlexZen (2 Novembre 2009)

Je suis passé à mon revendeur Apple pour lui demander des précisions sur le combo mini + 30" et selon lui depuis la maj de l'adaptateur plus de souci. Par contre il n'en avait pas en boutique donc je n'ai pas pu vérifier en live. 
Ceci étant dit je pense sincerement que cela doit fonctionner, apres tout la 9400M que compose le mac mini est la même que le macbook.

Personnellement si j'avais un 30" je n'hésiterai pas une seconde, mais tin qu'est ce qu'ils sont chers !!

Alors qui est ce qui se lance ?

PS : si on remonte le topic en page 1 on peut remarquer que le premier message de Latsa nous rassure direct.


----------



## quark (6 Novembre 2009)

Je sais qu'il y avait d'emblée un témoignage positif sur ce fil, mais le support d'Apple fait toujours état de problèmes, avec plusieurs bécanes différentes reliées au 30" par le cable double liaison en question.

Les derniers témoignages sont récents.

http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=1939069&tstart=75&start=30

Alors évidemment, c'est peut-être des cas isolés, avec des configs spécifiques ou qui tirent trop sur l'écran.

C'est bien la raison pour laquelle je demandais une confirmation et peut-être quelques explications complémentaires 

Je suis plus que jamais preneur, d'ailleurs, vu que je n'arrive pas à abandonner la solution Mini + 30" qui me plairait bien


----------



## billboc (6 Novembre 2009)

ce thread fait peur mais aucun n'a essayé avec un mac mini !

bon ok en fait j'essaye juste de me rassurer mais pour le moment j'ai l'impression que ça ne fonctionne pas 

ça fait cher le test... personne n'ose se lancer c'est bien normal
on est pas des kamikazes 

quand tu vois un gars en macpro 2009 + 2 ecran 30 pouces chez qui ça deconne il doit être un peu énervé le gars 

il va falloir allez poser  la question au genie de l'apple store du Louvre 

++


----------



## AlexZen (8 Novembre 2009)

Ouaip et leur demander de faire la manip devant toi.
Perso si mon apr avait l'adaptateur il le ferait direct mais c'est en commande chez eux.
Sinon deux 23" acd alu ... tin j'hésite !


----------



## Karamazow (9 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous !

Je vous annonce que je serai bientôt en mesure de vous confirmer si oui ou non le couple Cinema Display 30" et Mac Mini !

Samedi soir j'ai passé commande du modèle à 2,53 GHz, avec l'option 500 Go de disque dur 

Bien sûr, j'ai également acheté un adapateur Mini Display Port => DVI Dual pour pouvoir profiter de la résolution de mon ACD 30" ! 

Maintenant, il ne me reste plus qu'à prendre mon mal en patience, le délai estimé de livraison étant compris *entre le 20 Nov, 2009 et le 23 Nov, 2009*... 

J'ai hâââââââââââââââte !  :love:


----------



## billboc (9 Novembre 2009)

on est de tout coeur avec toi 

on attend de tes nouvelles now ! ne nous oublie pas


----------



## AlexZen (10 Novembre 2009)

Rolala franchement je croise les doigts pour toi j'imagine le petit stress à la premiere connexion 
Je suis sur que ca va aller, il n'y a pas de raison.
Je vais commencer à faire le tour des annonces des 30" en attendant alors lol


----------



## Karamazow (11 Novembre 2009)

Je viens de recevoir un nouveau mail d'Apple aujourd'hui à 13h :

Votre commande a été expédiée le *11.11.2009*. Votre numéro de référence d'expédition est le XXXXXXXXXXXX. Vous devriez recevoir votre commande à l'adresse de livraison communiquée le ou avant le *20.11.2009*.

Voilà.

Je ne comprends pas bien les termes de leur processus de livraison... il faudrait 9 jours pour livrer un produit parti de l'entrepôt d'Apple ? Il me semblait que celui pour l'europe était situé en Hollande. Pour mon Cinema Display 30" cela avait mis moins de temps il me semble !

En tout cas j'espère qu'ils n'ont pas tentés de livrer aujourd'hui le colis, car j'ai donné l'adresse de mon lieu de taf... qui est fermé pour cause de jour férié


----------



## billboc (11 Novembre 2009)

ne te prend pas la tête tu es impatient c'est tout !!


----------



## piktopia (14 Novembre 2009)

kriso a dit:


> Il est urgent d'attendre !!!
> Les nouveaux devraient arriver



Euh...
J'ai très peur que les nouveaux soient brillants comme tous les derniers écrans mac et... très peu pour moi : un miroir, j'en ai déjà un dans la salle de bain...          
J'ai besoin d'un écran pour travailler des images : pour ça je dois les voir correctement, sans être gêné par des reflets et sans avoir à me mettre dans le noir !

Quelqu'un sait-il d'ailleurs s'il y aura de réelles mesures prises sur les futurs produits (pas un simple film à coller sur l'écran) pour satisfaire les gens mon cas ?

Je n'ai qu'un Cinema Display 20 pouces, mais l'écran mat est un délice, même dans des environnements très lumineux, alors un 30 pouces...


----------



## 217ae1 (14 Novembre 2009)

piktopia a dit:


> Je n'ai qu'un Cinema Display 20 pouces, mais l'écran mat est un délice, même dans des environnements très lumineux, alors un 30 pouces...



a mon avis, apple va garder le cinéma display 30" mat, pour satisfaire les utilisateurs pro. 

je ne sais pas pourquoi ils passent maintenant tous les écrans (sauf le 30") au brillants, je trouve que c'est vraiment dommage.

mais il y a quand-même un aventage, avec ça, je n'ai pas besoin de vider la CB pour un écran apple.


----------



## Karamazow (17 Novembre 2009)

Hello la compagnie !

MàJ de mon suivi de commande :

État actuel de lexpédition	En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais	18 Nov. 2009

Date de livraison estimée	23 Nov. 2009 (sujet à changement)

J - 6 !


----------



## quark (19 Novembre 2009)

Bravo pour ton audace  

J'attends avec impatience de connaître les résultats, et j'espère d'autant plus que ça va bien se passer que j'aimerais bien faire la même chose.

Tant qu'on est là à attendre, et qu'on a rien d'autre à faire , est-ce que tu pourrais préciser de quand date ton 30" (je crois me souvenir qu'il y a eu en fait 2 modèles successifs, et je me demande si les problèmes n'affectent pas l'un ou l'autre plus particulièrement).

Par ailleurs, ton 30" est-il actuellement branché sur ton Powerbook G4 et avec quelle carte graphique ? Ca m'intéresserait de savoir comment ça marche (parce que, au cas où, j'ai aussi un vieil Alubook G4 dans un coin).

Merci d'avance, et je croise les doigts pour ta nouvelle config


----------



## billboc (19 Novembre 2009)

salut j'ai un powerbook G4 1,67Ghz branché à un 30 pouces

la seule remarque que je puisse faire est que l'on aperçoit un balayage successifs de fins traits blancs plus ou moins clignotants lorsqu'il y a un fond noir très étendu

sinon ça marche étonnamment très bien avec cette petite carte graphique !

PS : quel bel écran... le mien date de mars 2005 je crois


----------



## Karamazow (19 Novembre 2009)

quark a dit:


> Bravo pour ton audace
> 
> J'attends avec impatience de connaître les résultats, et j'espère d'autant plus que ça va bien se passer que j'aimerais bien faire la même chose.
> 
> ...



Salut Quark,

Mon ACD 30" date du 1ier trimestre 2008.

L'ACD 30" a été produit en 2 versions, dont les caractéristiques principales différentes sont :

- la luminosité est passé de 270 à 400 cd/m² ;
- et le constraste de 400:1 à 700:1. 

La revision B avec la luminosité de 400 cd/m² et un contraste de 700:1 doit dater de mi-2006 si mes souvenirs sont bons.

En 2005, lorsque j'ai acquis mon premier mac, j'ai pris soin à l'époque d'en prendre un qui pouvait afficher la résolution native de l'ACD 30" (2560x1600 pixels, soit 4 MP !).
Pour se faire, en portable il n'y avait que les PowerBook équipés de la carte ATI Radeon 9700 Mobility avec 128 de VRAM qui pouvaient supporter cette résolution. Seuls les PowerBook 15" et 17" ont été équipés d'autant de VRAM avec cette carte.

Pour voir si ton PowerBook supportera la résolution native du 30", il faut voir si la sortie DVI est une DVI-Dual (capable de transmettre une résolution de 2560x1600 pixels) ou une DVI-Single qui n'affichera pas la résolution native du 30", mais un downscalling de 1920x1200 pixels je crois.




billboc a dit:


> salut j'ai un powerbook G4 1,67Ghz branché à un 30 pouces
> 
> la seule remarque que je puisse faire est que l'on aperçoit un balayage successifs de fins traits blancs plus ou moins clignotants lorsqu'il y a un fond noir très étendu
> 
> ...



salut Billboc

Je n'ai jamais rencontré le problème dont tu parles, est ce que tu pourrais faire une photo ou une vidéo du phénomène ?

Moi aussi je suis toujours autant bluffé par cet écran : 
- la taille d'un espace Excel ;
- le fait d'afficher plusieurs pages web en parallèle ;
- Aperture avec les palettes en plein écran ça cartonne aussi ;
- les films c'est géant aussi !
- etc...


Bref, malgré l'âge de sa conception, je recommande cet écran pour sa taille, sa qualité d'image qui est connu et reconnu par les graphistes, photographes et vidéastes, son design Apple qui le marie encore parfaitement avec la gamme actuelle des divers Macs, donc mon futur proche Mac Mini ! 

Je vous tiens au jus sur la récéption du Mini, plus que 4 jours maximum ! Rhhaaaaa j'ai hâââââte !:love:


----------



## Karamazow (20 Novembre 2009)

Voilà les dernières nouvelles !!!! :

Localisation                       Date           Heure Locale       Description  
FEYZIN CEDEX, LYON, FR 20/11/2009     6:36                   EN COURS DE LIVRAISON 
                                       20/11/2009     6:17                    EN COURS DE LIVRAISON 
                                       20/11/2009     5:55                    LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE 
SATOLAS AEROPORT, FR  20/11/2009     5:25                   LECTURE AU DEPART 
                                        20/11/2009     5:25                   LECTURE AU DEPART 
                                        20/11/2009     5:02                   LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE 
KOELN (COLOGNE), DE    20/11/2009     3:45                   LECTURE AU DEPART 
                                        20/11/2009     3:40                   LECTURE AU DEPART 
                                        20/11/2009     0:37                   LECTURE DE L'ORIGINE 
NL                                   19/11/2009     12:09                  INFORMATIONS DE FACTURATION REÇUES


----------



## Karamazow (21 Novembre 2009)

Messieurs,

Je m'interromps dans mon installation / tests pour vous signaler que ce MacMini fonctionne à merveille :

- Compacité  maximale ;
- Nuisance sonore inexistante ;
- Affichage sur l'ACD 30" royale ;
- Puissance en comparaison de mon PowerBook !

Bref, je le recommande vivement à qui n'a pas besoin d'une machine nomade !


----------



## billboc (21 Novembre 2009)

Yala !!!!!!!!!!
merci de ce retour d'info rapide


----------



## AlexZen (22 Novembre 2009)

Karamazow a dit:


> Messieurs,
> 
> Je m'interromps dans mon installation / tests pour vous signaler que ce MacMini fonctionne à merveille :
> 
> ...


Merci !!

Irais je jusque qu'à te demander une petite photo de la configuration complète ..


----------



## quark (24 Novembre 2009)

Karamazow 

Merci pour ta réponse sur la carte de l'Alubook (malheureusement, il semble que j'ai la même carte que toi, mais seulement avec la moitié de mémoire vive, ce qui ne suffirait sans doute pas pour le 30"

et MERCI SURTOUT POUR ça:



> - Nuisance sonore inexistante ;
> - Affichage sur l'ACD 30" royale ;
> - Puissance en comparaison de mon PowerBook !





Pourrais-tu malgré tout nous donner quelques précisions supplémentaires:

- si tu affiches une image très sombre, ou avec des aplats noirs, est-ce que ça va toujours ?

- est-ce que la carte graphique arrive à suivre quand tu joues un film par exemple ?

- quelle est la version du firmware du cable Mini display - DVI double liaison (1.02 est celle qui ne bug pas, ou moins, paraît-il)

Enfin, bon, tes impressions selon ton usage, quoi 

Merci encore.


----------



## quark (30 Novembre 2009)

Karamazow

Euh, ça va toujours bien avec ta nouvelle config ? 

J'avais peut-être pas bien compris, mais je croyais que tu reviendrais vers nous pour donner plus de détails sur le fonctionnement de la chose 

Je dois très bientôt me décider pour nos nouvelles configs à mon boulot, et je suis très tenté par le mini+30"

Alors, évidemment, j'aimerais bien des détails


----------



## billboc (6 Décembre 2009)

on va penser... pas de nouvelles... bonne nouvelle !!!


----------



## Anderssonpaul (6 Décembre 2009)

Si Apple fait le 30 pouces en glossy ca va pas le faire...


----------



## quark (7 Décembre 2009)

billboc a dit:


> on va penser... pas de nouvelles... bonne nouvelle !!!



Ben, en même temps, il est peut-être en train de se débattre avec tout un tas de problèmes et il a plus le temps de poster pour en parler. :rose:

ou alors il a carrément plus d'ordi 

Bon, moi, je dois commander ma config avant la fin de l'année, alors si notre ami voulait bien nous confirmer ses premières impressions, ce serait vachement sympa


----------



## billboc (7 Décembre 2009)

si vraiment t'es pressé tu peux essayer de le caresser dans le sens du poil en MP


----------



## clochelune (7 Décembre 2009)

quark a dit:


> Ben, en même temps, il est peut-être en train de se débattre avec tout un tas de problèmes et il a plus le temps de poster pour en parler. :rose:
> 
> ou alors il a carrément plus d'ordi
> 
> Bon, moi, je dois commander ma config avant la fin de l'année, alors si notre ami voulait bien nous confirmer ses premières impressions, ce serait vachement sympa



hop, je crois que ça y est, les apple cinema display sont devenus brillants!!
moi qui pensais prendre un MacMini avec un apple cinema display car je refuse de me cramer les yeux avec l'écran glossy du iMac, c'est loupé!! que fait apple ? les sirènes du marketing, ça devient usant! j'espère qu'ils vont proposer à nouveau des apple cinema display en mat, c'est galère là!
ceux qui veulent bosser et pas voir des films ou jouer, ils font comment ?


----------



## billboc (8 Décembre 2009)

clochelune a dit:


> hop, je crois que ça y est, les apple cinema display sont devenus brillants!!



j'ai pas vu passer l'info ! t'as vu ça ou ?


----------



## clochelune (8 Décembre 2009)

billboc a dit:


> j'ai pas vu passer l'info ! t'as vu ça ou ?



"Le superbe moniteur panoramique 24 pouces tout numérique à rétroéclairage par diodes électroluminescentes est exempt de mercure. Sa finition est brillante pour offrir des couleurs éclatantes et des noirs profonds aux graphismes, aux photos et aux vidéos. Il offre une résolution de 1 920 x 1 200 pixels pour l&#8217;affichage de contenu haute définition (HD) sans pour autant monopoliser tout l&#8217;espace. Il est en outre doté de trois ports USB 2.0, d&#8217;une webcam iSight intégrée, d&#8217;un micro et de haut-parleurs. Il est donc idéal pour organiser une vidéoconférence, écouter de la musique ou visionner des films. 

À l&#8217;aide d&#8217;un adaptateur vidéo (vendu séparément), vous pouvez connecter votre Mac mini à d&#8217;autres moniteurs, notamment le moniteur Apple Cinema HD Display 30 pouces."

apple store qd tu simules m'achat d'un MacMini
le 24 pouces en tout cas est brillant... le 30 faisait trop pour moi... je vais vérifier
bonne journée

edit mea culpa il est mat ce me semble... je souhaitais le 24 pouces et n'avais donc pas fait attention
http://store.apple.com/fr/product/M9179ZM/A?mco=MTM3OTQ3NTI#overview


----------



## billboc (8 Décembre 2009)

oui c'est le dernier qui est mat !


----------



## clochelune (8 Décembre 2009)

billboc a dit:


> oui c'est le dernier qui est mat !



le 30 pouces est mat mais pas le 24, dommage pour moi, j'ai peur que 30 pouces soit gigantesque sur mon petit bureau moi qui actuellement suis sur le 13 pouces de mon MacBook! et refuse de prendre un iMac a cause de son écran brillant (sinon j'avais un iMac sous OS 8.5 que j'adorais et je serai revenue au iMac, mais je crains de ma cramer les yeux (et les maux de tête chez moi sont très courants, notamment sur le 17 pouces brillant de ma Maman! 13 pouce ça va! mais je me demande comment faire quand mon MacBook va passer l'arme à gauche... je pensais au MacMini avec l'écran apple, mais pas le 30)


----------



## billboc (8 Décembre 2009)

ici on parle du 30 pouces (voir titre) c'est pour ça que j'étais surpris que tu parles de brillant !


----------



## clochelune (8 Décembre 2009)

billboc a dit:


> ici on parle du 30 pouces (voir titre) c'est pour ça que j'étais surpris que tu parles de brillant !



oui j'ai vu mon erreur mais voyant que le 24 pouces était brillant je pensais que le 30 aussi! c'est déjà ça!
bonne soirée


----------



## quark (9 Décembre 2009)

Karamazow a dit:


> Messieurs,
> 
> Je m'interromps dans mon installation / tests pour vous signaler que ce MacMini fonctionne à merveille :
> 
> ...




Bon, allez Karamazow, sois sympa de nous donner une petite confirmation que tout va bien avec ta config mini+30" 

Je dois passer ma commande très bientôt (2 configs comme la tienne, pour le bureau), et j'ai quand même un peu les jetons :rose:


----------



## clochelune (9 Décembre 2009)

quark a dit:


> Bon, allez Karamazow, sois sympa de nous donner une petite confirmation que tout va bien avec ta config mini+30"
> 
> Je dois passer ma commande très bientôt (2 configs comme la tienne, pour le bureau), et j'ai quand même un peu les jetons :rose:



"Adaptateur Mini DisplayPort vers DVI double liaison
L&#8217;adaptateur Mini DisplayPort vers DVI double liaison vous permet de connecter le moniteur Apple Cinema Display HD 30 pouces à un MacBook, MacBook Pro ou MacBook Air équipé d&#8217;un connecteur Mini DisplayPort."

c'est cet adapteur que vous prenez pour connecter le 30 pouces au MacMini si je comprends bien

en effet sur AppleStore ils ne nous disent pas que c'est compatible... car au final, voulant absolument un écran mat, je pencherai peut-être pour celui-ci (pas avant un an j'espère!) alors je lirai également vos retours avec attention...

car l'association MacMini Apple Cinema Display me tente (en restant dans l'écran mat car je refuse l'effet miroir et l'effet migraine)

merci donc de nous dire si ça fonctionne bien pour vous...

bonne soirée


----------



## Karamazow (5 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour à tous et bonne année !

Un long silence de ma part : beaucoup de boulot, puis les fêtes de fin d'année...

Concernant le couple Mac Mini + ACD 30" je suis actuellement confronté à un problème et suis en cours de traitement avec APPLE.

Aléatoirement, lorsque le Mac Mini sort de veille prolongée ou d'écran noir (après l'économiseur d'écran et avant la veille prolongée), l'affichage donne ceci :

http://img51.imageshack.us/i/img0037g.jpg/

http://img696.imageshack.us/i/img0038x.jpg/


La seule solution est d'aller tant bien que mal dans les préférences d'affichage avec cet écran brouillé, puis de changer la résolution puis revenir à la résolution native pour récupérer un affichage correct.


Voici la situation du traitement APPLE : contact téléphonique avec APPLE qui m'a recommandé un centre de maintenance agréé APPLE sur Lyon. Je l'ai contacté, malheureusement il n'a pas d'écran de 30" pour afficher la résolution de 2560x1600 pixels, ni l'adaptateur Mini DisplayPort -> Dual DVI pour effectuer les essais.

Là j'ai toujours mon Mac Mini et je teste à des résolutions autres que le 2560x1600 pixels pour voir si le problème de synchronisation d'affichage en sortie de veille revient ou non.

Je teste encore ce soir, et demain j'appelle APPLE pour qu'ils m'expédient de toute façon un MAC MINI et un adapteur pour remplacement.

Je vous tiens au jus.


----------



## Karamazow (6 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour, j'ai du nouveau : Après un contact téléphonique avec Apple ce matin, le SAV m'envoie un nouvel adaptateur. Je dois le recevoir d'ici demain !  Je vous tiens au courant.


----------



## Karamazow (7 Janvier 2010)

Adaptateur reçu ce matin. Je teste la sortie de veille ce soir.


----------



## billboc (7 Janvier 2010)

merci pour ce retour d'info


----------



## Karamazow (7 Janvier 2010)

Bonsoir,

Pour l'instant avec ce nouvel adaptateur je n'ai pas rencontré de problème d'affichage ni à la sortie de l'écran noir (après l'économiseur d'écran et avant la veille prolongée), ni à la sortie de la veille prolongée.

Je me donne une semaine avant de conclure sur la fiabilité de l'adaptateur !


----------



## quark (8 Janvier 2010)

Merci de nous tenir au courant.

Quand tu parles d'adaptateur, je suppose qu'il s'agit du cable Mini display port vers DVI double liaison ?

Si c'est bien cela, pourrais-tu vérifier la version du firmware (il y en a un parait-il) de ton ancien cable (tu dois pouvoir le voir dans les informations systeme) et/ou du nouveau.

D'après les forums Apple, la bonne version serait 1.02, encore qu'elle ne règlerait pas tous les problèmes même si elle les améliore considérablement (ce que je te souhaite ).

Pour ce qui me concerne, je me suis mis chercher un autre écran du côté des marques pour graphistes (Eizo) et j'ai vu aussi un Formac qui n'a pas l'air mal.

Mais bon, je préfèrerais le 30".

Peut-être que 10.6.3 réglera les derniers problèmes...

Bon courage en tous cas. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 04h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 04h20 ----------

J'oubliais...

Si ça peut t'être utile, plusieurs personnes semblent avoir résolu les problèmes en branchant la prise USB de l'adaptateur sur un hub USB alimenté directement au courant, en particulier la bonne vielle borne d'alimentation pour ipod/iphone (qui parait-il délivre un courant plus puissant).

Ca fait un peu magie noire (encore qu'il est après tout possible que le problème provienne d'une insuffisante alimentation électrique par le cable) mais tu peux toujours essayer...


----------



## Karamazow (9 Janvier 2010)

Pour l'instant je n'ai pas rencontré de bug avec ce nouvel adaptateur.

Le nouvel adaptateur est la version 1.02, mais comme l'ancien qui buggait... donc je croise les doigts en espérant que ce nouvel adaptateur soit sans défauts !


----------



## Karamazow (10 Janvier 2010)

L'espoir n'aura été que de courte durée, le bug d'affichage est revenu à 2 reprise cette soirée. :hein:

Voici une photo de l'écran, prise (avec le flash) lors du dernier bug :





J'ai donc répondu par mail au technicien de niveau 2 que l'adaptateur qu'il m'a envoyé n'a pas résolu le problème.

J'attends qu'il m'envoie un programme de diagnostic que je vais devoir faire tourner en tâche de fond sur mon ordinateur, ce qui devra lui permettre de récupérer des informations de l'état de la machine lors de l'occurrence du bug. 

J'espère que cette affaire pourra être résolu par une mise à jour logicielle, et que ça ne nécessitera pas que je sois privé de mon outil pendant une durée indéterminée !


----------



## billboc (10 Janvier 2010)

t'es obligé de redémarrer à chaque fois que tu as ce problème ?


----------



## Karamazow (10 Janvier 2010)

billboc a dit:


> t'es obligé de redémarrer à chaque fois que tu as ce problème ?



Non je ne suis pas obligé de redémarrer lorsque cela arrive. 

Je parviens à distinguer le curseur, pour aller tant bien que mal dans le menu "Pomme" -> "Préférences système..." -> Moniteurs
Là je bascule la résolution vers une résolution inférieure (par exemple 2048x1536), l'affichage redevient normal à cette résolution inférieure, puis je rebascule à la résolution native pour retrouver mon affichage Ok à la résolution du Cinema Display 30".

Voilà, c'est de la bidouille, en attendant que le SAV d'APPLE trouve d'où vienne ma panne !


----------



## quark (12 Janvier 2010)

C'est navrant qu'un si bel écran ne puisse pas fonctionner normalement 

Dans les avis des acheteurs de cet adaptateur, il y a toujours des avis aussi divergents:

http://store.apple.com/us/reviews/MB571Z/A?fnode=MTY1NDA5OQ&mco=MTA4MzU1ODY&rs=newest


Cela étant, l'un d'entre eux semble dire que c'est un problème d'alimentation, et que ses problèmes ont été résolus quand il a branché le port USB de l'adaptateur à une alimentation d'IPhone/iPod.

As-tu essayé ?


Sinon, la solution viendra peut-être de là (ils disent sur leur site que ça marche avec le 30'):

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/139311/griffin-un-adaptateur-mini-displayport-dvi-hdmi


Ou alors, il faudra attendre des connecteurs à la nouvelle norme displayport:

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/139501/le-vesa-officialise-le-displayport-1.2


Tiens-nous au courant. J'aimerais bien savoir si les techniciens du support d'Apple vont faire semblant d'ignorer que cet adaptateur a un sérieux problème


----------



## Karamazow (12 Janvier 2010)

J'apprécie le soutien !

Pour l'instant je guette le bug graphique pour effectuer la capture des données avec le logiciel fourni par Apple.

Pour la question de la prise en charge du défaut, j'attends d'Apple qu'ils soient à la hauteur de la réputation que je leur procure en évoquant les multiples qualités de OSX !


----------



## Karamazow (14 Janvier 2010)

Pour information,

J'ai installé MAC OSX 10.6 sur une partition neuve, puis fait les mises à jour de OSX.

Le bug est réapparut, j'ai envoyé toutes les données collectées par les logiciels de capture que m'avait transmis le technicien de niveau 2 du SAV APPLE.

Il a transmis ces éléments aux ingénieurs qui vont essayer de reproduire le problème. Il me rappelle en début de semaine prochaine pour me tenir au courant !


----------



## quark (15 Janvier 2010)

Comme s'ils n'avaient jamais entendu parler du problème depuis une bonne année... 

Ils ne lisent peut-être jamais leurs propres forums de support :mouais::mouais:

As-tu essayé la solution consistant à mieux alimenter l'adaptateur, en reliant le cable usb provenant de l'adaptateur à une hub USB alimenté ou de préférence à un chargeur iPod/iPhone (relié à l'électricité) ?

J'ai vu d'autres témoignages qui prétendent que ça marche.


----------



## Karamazow (15 Janvier 2010)

quark a dit:


> Comme s'ils n'avaient jamais entendu parler du problème depuis une bonne année...
> 
> Ils ne lisent peut-être jamais leurs propres forums de support :mouais::mouais:
> 
> ...




Salut Quark,

Non je n'ai pas essayé cette solution d'alimenter l'adapteur via une prise USB branchée directement sur le 220V. J'ai besoin de la fonction Hub USB de l'écran, fonction que je perds si je branche l'adapteur ailleurs que sur le Mac Mini.

Et puis à dire vrai, j'ai payé pour avoir de la qualité, donc j'attends qu'APPLE me fournisse de la QUALITE !

Déjà que je suis déçu de la durée de vie de mon PowerBook HD avec la vidéo qui est en train de rendre l'âme, il n'y a pas intérêt à ce que ma machine neuve ne fonctionne pas !


----------



## quark (15 Janvier 2010)

Karamazow a dit:


> Salut Quark,
> 
> Non je n'ai pas essayé cette solution d'alimenter l'adapteur via une prise USB branchée directement sur le 220V. J'ai besoin de la fonction Hub USB de l'écran, fonction que je perds si je branche l'adapteur ailleurs que sur le Mac Mini.




Je comprends.

Si tu en as la possibilité, pourrais-tu quand même essayer ?

Cela ferait certainement réfléchir quelques-uns d'entre nous sur la possibilité de t'adopter quand même cette config.


----------



## Karamazow (15 Janvier 2010)

Oui pourquoi pas, j'ai rien à perdre :hein:

Sinon pour information, le bug d'affichage est réapparu ce soir alors que je démarrais la première sauvegarde de Time Machine (60 Go à transférer). Durant cette opération, le processeur et le North Bridge oscillent à des températures de 50°C (contrôlé avec le software iStats Menus) pour envoyer via RJ-45 les données à sauvegarder en Time Machine sur mon NAS Synology (configuré pour Time Machine).

Lors de l'apparition du bug, pour la 1ière fois depuis que j'ai ce problème aléatoire j'ai été obligé de redémarrer l'ordinateur pour supprimer le bug. Les fois précédentes, il m'avait suffit de changer la résolution pour que cela revienne à la normale.

Je ne sais pas encore si cela vient d'une dégradation de l'adaptateur MiniDisplayPort vers DVI DUAL LINK, ou le fait que certains composants du Mac Mini étaient à une température plus élevée à cause du Time Machine en cours à ce moment là.

J'espère que ce problème ne va pas endommager mon écran Cinema Display. J'ai un Apple Care jusqu'à Avril 2011, mais j'espère ne pas en avoir besoin !

J'envoie ce complément d'information au technicien de niveau 2 Apple, dès fois que cela soit utile !


----------



## cillab (18 Janvier 2010)

217ae1 a dit:


> pour être sur, il faut appeler apple ou demander de pouvoir essayer au magasin car il n'y a pas beaucoup de monde qui ont un mac mini avec un cinéma display 30".


un cinema display 30 plus le mini ca fait une somme mais c'est top:rateau::rateau:


----------



## quark (20 Janvier 2010)

Karamazow a dit:


> Oui pourquoi pas, j'ai rien à perdre :hein:
> 
> Sinon pour information, le bug d'affichage est réapparu ce soir alors que je démarrais la première sauvegarde de Time Machine (60 Go à transférer). Durant cette opération, le processeur et le North Bridge oscillent à des températures de 50°C (contrôlé avec le software iStats Menus) pour envoyer via RJ-45 les données à sauvegarder en Time Machine sur mon NAS Synology (configuré pour Time Machine).
> 
> ...



Non, des températures de cet ordre ne sont absolument pas un problème pour le Mini.

En revanche, le fait que le bug revienne lorsque le mini sauvegarde sur Time Machine semble accréditer la thèse d'une variation ou d'une insuffisance d'alimentation électrique (surtout si la sauvegarde se faisait sur un DD externe).

J'ai vu récemment un nouveau témoignage sur le Store US qui confirmait que le problème avait été résolu en branchant le cable USB dans un adaptateur secteur pour iPod/iPhone.

Merci de nous dire si ça marche pour toi. Ce serait contraignant à l'usage, mais au moins ça nous permettrait de nous confirmer l'origine du problème.


----------



## Karamazow (20 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour Quark,

Ton message coïncide avec un échange que je viens d'avoir avec le technicien de niveau 2 du SAV APPLE.

Il m'a indiqué que les ingénieurs travaillent sur un correctif logiciel qui arrivera via la mise à jour de logiciels, à une date pour l'instant indéterminée.

Sinon, effectivement depuis le 16/01 je fonctionne avec l'adaptateur MiniDisplay Port -> DVI Dual Link alimenté via l'adaptateur secteur de mon iPhone sur le 220V, le hub de mon Cinema Display 30" étant connecté en USB au Mac Mini.
Cette solution dégradée semble fonctionner, à voir à l'usage.

Quoi qu'il en soit j'attends la mise à jour logicielle avec impatience !


----------



## quark (21 Janvier 2010)

Karamazow a dit:


> Ton message coïncide avec un échange que je viens d'avoir avec le technicien de niveau 2 du SAV APPLE.
> 
> Il m'a indiqué que les ingénieurs travaillent sur un correctif logiciel qui arrivera via la mise à jour de logiciels, à une date pour l'instant indéterminée.
> 
> ...




Ca fait deux bonnes nouvelles.

Je suis sceptique sur un correctif logiciel qui se fait attendre depuis tout de même assez longtemps, mais le bon fonctionnement de la chose avec la prise USB branchée sur l'adaptateur secteur iPhone me donne envie de sauter le pas et de prendre la même configuration que toi.

A propos, je ne vois pas pourquoi tu dis que c'est une solution dégradée ?

Tu as eu une bonne idée de brancher directement le port USB de l'écran au Mini, et du coup je suppose que tu peux de servir de l'écran comme hub USB ?

J'espère en tous cas que ça va continuer à marcher pour toi comme ça. Tiens-nous au courant.


----------



## Karamazow (21 Janvier 2010)

quark a dit:


> Ca fait deux bonnes nouvelles.
> 
> Je suis sceptique sur un correctif logiciel qui se fait attendre depuis tout de même assez longtemps, mais le bon fonctionnement de la chose avec la prise USB branchée sur l'adaptateur secteur iPhone me donne envie de sauter le pas et de prendre la même configuration que toi.
> 
> ...



Salut Quark

Pour moi, l'adapteur vidéo alimenté en USB via l'adaptateur secteur de l'iPhone est une solution dégradée car cela me prends une prise 220V supplémentaire. Et puis, ce n'est pas le fonctionnel vendu par APPLE, alors vu le prix que coute l'ordinateur, je crois que la moindre des choses et d'avoir une machine qui fonctionne comme attendu !

Et puis, qu'est ce qui me dit que mes ports USB de l'ordinateur ne sont pas défaillants ? Ce bug vidéo pourrait aussi venir d'une faiblesse de la sortie DisplayPort de l'ordinateur ! Bref, même si pour l'instant ça fonctionne avec le branchement sur secteur, j'attends d'APPLE qu'ils sachent résoudre le problème !

Sinon je confirme le HUB USB fonctionne lorsque l'écran est branché en direct sur le Mac Mini, c'est normal ;-)

Quoi qu'il en soit, la config Mac Mini (ultra compact, performant et silencieux) associé au spacieux Cinema Display 30" c'est tout bonnement ROYAL !


----------



## quark (22 Janvier 2010)

Karamazow a dit:


> Et puis, qu'est ce qui me dit que mes ports USB de l'ordinateur ne sont pas défaillants ? Ce bug vidéo pourrait aussi venir d'une faiblesse de la sortie DisplayPort de l'ordinateur ! Bref, même si pour l'instant ça fonctionne avec le branchement sur secteur, j'attends d'APPLE qu'ils sachent résoudre le problème !
> 
> Sinon je confirme le HUB USB fonctionne lorsque l'écran est branché en direct sur le Mac Mini, c'est normal ;-)




Si ça marche en alimentant mieux l'adaptateur, c'est manifestement que le port USB du Macmini ne fournit pas une alimentation suffisante ou suffisamment stable à l'adaptateur pour qu'il véhicule à la fois le signal vidéo et le trafic USB (je suppose que l'adaptateur est lui-même alimenté par le port USB, car je ne crois pas que le mini displayport puisse servir d'alimentation, contrairement au firewire ou à l'USB).

Cela étant, l'adaptateur convertit de la vidéo dans une très grande résolution, et je suppose qu'il doit être proche de la limite des possibilités du port USB pour ses besoins en alimentation, ce qui explique que certains utilisateurs aient le problème et d'autres pas (ou moins).

D'ailleurs, il n'y a pas que le Macmini qui est touché, de sorte que ce sont bien les ports USB (et l'adaptateur lorsqu'il est dans une résolution aussi importante) qui sont en cause.



Karamazow a dit:


> Quoi qu'il en soit, la config Mac Mini (ultra compact, performant et silencieux) associé au spacieux Cinema Display 30" c'est tout bonnement ROYAL !



Woah


----------



## Karamazow (22 Janvier 2010)

Bon,

Suite de mes déboires avec ma configuration informatique : ce soir, après presque 1 semaine sans bug depuis que l'adapteur vidéo est alimenté en USB via l'adaptateur secteur de l'iPhone, ce soir, en sortant de veille alors que l'ordinateur ne faisait rien de spécial en tâche de fond (à part la lecture de iTunes) le bug est réapparu.


Donc la seule manière de ne plus avoir ce bug, sera qu'Apple sorte son correctif logiciel ou matériel.

J'attends lundi pour rappeler le technicien que j'avais eu jusque là.


----------



## quark (24 Janvier 2010)

C'est désolant :rose::rose:, mais je crois que c'est pour cette raison que j'avais lu que le bug ne disparaissait pas complètement avec une alimentation directe de l'USB.

Est-ce que le bug se reproduit à chaque "réveil" ou est-ce que c'est seulement en cas de sommeil "profond" de l'ordi ?

J'espère pour toi qu'Apple fera vraiment son correctif logiciel très vite.

Tiens nous au courant.


----------



## Karamazow (24 Janvier 2010)

Hello Quark,

Le bug ne se produit pas systématiquement. Je dirai plutôt que depuis que l'adapteur est alimenté via le 220V de l'adaptateur de l'iPhone (soit bientôt 10 jours) je n'ai eu le bug que 1 fois sur 8...

Là j'ai l'assistance téléphonique gratuite (30 jrs après l'achat du Mini) qui arrive à expiration... J'hésites appeler le technicien APPLE pour exiger une prolongation de la gratuité jusqu'à résolution du problème, qu'en penses-tu ?


----------



## codemfr (25 Janvier 2010)

Bonsoir KARAMAZOV, un peu en retard, je te livre les suites de nos tests (mon collègue du travail, le mac mini de son fils, le 30 pouces de son poste autocad).

Il a eu le fameux bug 4 jours plus tards.

Appel à l'apple store.

Verdict : changement du MAC MINI après diverses test et "bug report" durant 3 jours.

Nouveau mac mini depuis 1 semaines : pas de pb pour le moment...

Désolé, APPLE n'a pas communiquer sur les raisons du changement (problème de série ou pas) ou bien l'origine du PB

Bon courage,
Nicolas

PS : si des news (2eme bug?) je te tiendrais au courant


----------



## quark (26 Janvier 2010)

Karamazow a dit:


> Le bug ne se produit pas systématiquement. Je dirai plutôt que depuis que l'adapteur est alimenté via le 220V de l'adaptateur de l'iPhone (soit bientôt 10 jours) je n'ai eu le bug que 1 fois sur 8...
> 
> Là j'ai l'assistance téléphonique gratuite (30 jrs après l'achat du Mini) qui arrive à expiration... J'hésites appeler le technicien APPLE pour exiger une prolongation de la gratuité jusqu'à résolution du problème, qu'en penses-tu ?




1 fois sur 8, c'est pas trop mal  C'est sans doute supportable (si du moins la bécane ne plante pas et qu'il suffit de switcher les résolutions), même si c'est désagréable de se sentir en permanence sous la menace d'un plantage.


Pour l'assistance téléphonique, je ne crois pas qu'on puisse vraiment "négocier" avec eux.

Si c'était moi, je n'hésiterais pas beaucoup et je prendrai un AppleCare sur le Mini. Ca doit coûter 170  pour un mini d'après ce que j'ai vu (et pour 3 ans) et ça te donne l'assistance téléphonique avec un service quand même pas mauvais (ça les gêne de laisser des clients qui ont payé une garantie spéciale dans la panade).

Je sais que normalement il faudrait plutôt prendre l'AppleCare sur l'adaptateur mais je ne crois pas qu'ils aient prévu un AppleCare pour ça (pas assez cher :rateau, et après tout, c'est bien avec le Mini qu'il ne marche pas.


Au pire, tu pourras toujours changer de Mini dans le cadre de la garantie, mais je serais très surpris qu'un changement de Mini résolve durablement le problème (il est vrai qu'on peut imaginer avoir des ordis dont la gestion de l'alim des ports USB est meilleure ou plus stable, mais enfin ça ne doit pas être à ce point sensible).


En revanche, tu peux continuer à tester un peu, de manière empirique. 

Est-ce que le problème survient plus fréquemment lorsque tu as laissé plein d'applis ouvertes, ou des gros fichiers ? Est-ce qu'il se produit systématiquement si tu forces une suspension d'activité par exemple ?


----------



## Karamazow (26 Janvier 2010)

Salut Codemfr,

Juste pour mon information, est-ce qu'il a un Mini sans option (genre HDD + gros) ou pas ?

Parce que je suis en train de me demander que puisque j'ai un Mini avec une option Build To Order du disque (HDD de 320 Go changé pour un à 500 Go), APPLE n'a pas "spontanément" pensé à m'envoyer un nouveau Mini...

Par contre, je vais essayer aujourd'hui d'appeler l'assistance téléphonique parce qu'il y a une réserve sur ma machine, ce n'est donc pas normal qu'elle sorte de garantie avec assistance téléphonique.


----------



## codemfr (26 Janvier 2010)

KARAMAZOW (désolé pour la faute précédente de ton nom),

non, pas d'option en plus sur l'apple store, je viens de vérifier, il a bien 320 go, 2,53gh et 4go de ram.

Bon courage!

Nicolas
Sympa nos avatars


----------



## Karamazow (26 Janvier 2010)

Yehp, facile à écrire nos avatars ;-)

Bon, j'ai eu l'assistance téléphonique d'Apple aujourd'hui. Le technicien m'a confirmé que l'assistance téléphonique était gratuite jusqu'à résolution du problème par Apple.

Le technicien m'a indiqué que lorsque le problème était signalé à Apple, il fallait compter au maximum 1 mois avant la résolution.

Pour moi c'est plutôt rassurant : mon problème sera tôt ou tard résolu !

Voilà, je vous tiens bien entendu au jus !


----------



## Karamazow (4 Février 2010)

Hello, je reprends le file, car je n'ai aucun signe de vie du SAV APPLE.... et je commence sérieusement à atteindre les limites de mon impatience !

Que feriez-vous à ma place pour les "booster" ?


----------



## quark (4 Février 2010)

Je me demandais justement où tu en étais avec cette config de rêve (que j'aimerais toujours acheter si tant est que les problèmes d'affichage s'arrangent un peu).

A vrai dire, ça ne me surprend pas qu'ils ne puissent pas faire grand chose à part attendre l'hypothétique mise à jour logicielle (et encore, j'ai des doutes sur la possibilité de corriger comme ça ce qui semble être un problème d'alim).

Enfin, j'espère que je ne suis qu'un oiseau de mauvais augure et que ça s'arrangera. :hein:

Entre-temps, pourrais tu nous dire comment évolue le problème ? Quelle est la fréquence des dysfonctionnements, dans quelles situations, est-ce que ça plante la machine ?

Je ne sais pas comment tu peux "booster" le support d'Apple, mais tu pourrais essayer l'autre adaptateur Mini displayport-DVI qui est maintenant disponible chez Griffin. Ils disent sur cette page que ça marche avec le 30".

http://www.griffintechnology.com/products/video-display-converter

D'accord, c'est encore un peu d'argent mais c'est moins chef que l'adaptateur d'Apple et si celui de Griffin marche, tu pourras toujours demander à Apple de te rembourser le leur (ils te doivent bien ça).

Tiens-nous au courant.


----------



## Karamazow (14 Février 2010)

Salut Quark,

Le problème n'a pas évolué (en bien comme en mal d'ailleurs).

J'ai appelé le SAV Apple et comme mon tech n'était pas dispo il m'a répondu par mail pour me confirmer qu'une MàJ logiciel allait arriver, qu'il fallait que je sois patient, qu'il ne pouvait pas me donner de délai...

Il m'a aussi confirmé que le bug n'était pas de nature à diminuer la durée de vie de mon écran.


Bref, je suis comme un couillon à attendre... et ça saoule ! En tout cas, si leur MàJ logicielle ne corrige pas le bug, je passerai à la vitesse supérieur (assoc de consommateurs) pour qu'Apple honore le contrat : me fournir une machine qui fonctionne avec mon ACD 30" !


----------



## quark (15 Février 2010)

Pas génial 

Pourquoi ne pas essayer l'adaptateur de chez Griffin dont j'ai posté le lien ?

Il y a de bonnes chances qu'il marche parce qu'il vient de sortir et que Griffin affirme qu'il fonctionne spécifiquement avec le 30" 

Et puis s'il marche, tu pourras vraiment voler dans les plumes d'Apple et leur demander un dédommagement (s'ils ne sont pas capables de vendre un adaptateur que d'autres peuvent faire...).


----------



## Karamazow (15 Février 2010)

Ben ce qui me retient... c'est le porte-feuille ! Je préfère pour l'instant attendre une solution Apple, parce que j'ai payé une machine neuve, elle DOIT fonctionner !  Patience cultiver je dois.


----------



## quark (29 Mars 2010)

@ Karamazow

Est-ce que par hasard 10.6.3 change quelque chose ? 

Ou est-ce devenu supportable ?


----------



## Karamazow (30 Mars 2010)

Je m'attendais à ce qu'il y en ait un qui dégaine, à peine la MàJ d'OSX sortie !

Pour l'instant le bug n'est pas réapparu, mais je n'ai utilisé mon mac que 1 heure hier soir depuis la MàJ !

Dans 10 jours, si le problème n'est pas réapparu, alors que je pense que je pourrai considérer que c'est ok !

Vincent


----------



## quark (30 Mars 2010)

Ben, c'est que j'aimerais toujours acheter cette config (je viens d'acheter un iMac au bureau, mais c'est pas ça) :rose::rose:

En tous cas, il semble que 10.6.3 n'ait rien amélioré pour les américains qui s'en plaignent sur le support d'Apple, au moins pour les lignes parasites apparaissant sur les parties sombres de l'écran:

http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=1939069&tstart=0&start=60

Est-ce pareil pour toi ?

Et, franchement, est-ce que les "symptomes" sont vraiment gênants ou leur fréquence est-elle supportable ?


----------



## billboc (30 Mars 2010)

quark a dit:


> au moins pour les lignes parasites apparaissant sur les parties sombres de l'écran



Moi j'ai toujours observé ce phénomène depuis que j'ai le 30 pouces avec mon PBG4 (4,5 asn environ) je pensais que c'était liée à la puissance de la carte graphique...


----------



## Karamazow (31 Mars 2010)

Bonsoir messieurs,

@ Quark : Dans le lien sur le forum de discussions Apple, Kara_69 c'est moi :love:

@ Bilboc : je viens de découvrir la mention de ce problème sur la discussion mentionnée par Quark avec un lien vers une vidéo. Personnellement je n'ai jamais rencontré ce bug sur mon ACD 30". Je l'ai utilisé avec mon PowerBook HD, puis maintenant avec mon Mac Mini.

Le seul bug rencontré à ce jour et qui ne s'est pour l'instant pas répété avec la MàJ 10.6.3 est les lignes striées en sortie de veille ou d'écran noir (après l'économiseur d'écran).

Affaire à suivre.


----------



## quark (31 Mars 2010)

Karamazow a dit:


> Bonsoir messieurs,
> 
> @ Quark : Dans le lien sur le forum de discussions Apple, Kara_69 c'est moi :love:



Ouarf. Ca, c'est drôle.  J'avais même pas remarqué le rapport entre les avatars.

En tous cas, si tu n'as toujours pas eu de problème, c'est que ça s'améliore.


----------



## billboc (1 Mai 2010)

A l'instant l'image de mon 30"ADC vient de se brouiller lors d'une sortie  de veille (branché à un MBP 2010)

je ne trouve aucune manip pour revenir a une image normale... obliger de redemarrer ?


----------



## Karamazow (1 Mai 2010)

Salut billboc,  Pour l'instant, depuis que j'ai la 10.6.3 je n'ai plus ce bug...  Pour s'en sortir sans redémarrer le mac, la seule solution est d'aller dans les préférences d'affichage et de changer la résolution puis revenir à celle d'origine. Pour que ce soit encore plus simple, mets le raccourci de l'écran en haut à droite à coté de spotlight.   Quelle version de OSX as-tu ?


----------



## billboc (1 Mai 2010)

salut

je suis en 10.6.3
le changement de résolution ne m'a pas permis de corriger le problème il a fallu redémarrer
j'ai désactivé la mise en veille et j'utilise uniquement le verrouillage de l'écran

à suivre....


----------



## Karamazow (2 Mai 2010)

Salut billboc,  Est-ce que c'était la première fois que cela arrivait depuis la mise à jour en 10.6.3 ?  Il y a aussi une autre solution au lieu de redémarrer : débrancher puis rebrancher l'adaptateur mini display port.  Est ce que tu avais essayé ?


----------



## billboc (2 Mai 2010)

en fait je viens juste de commencer à tester cette config donc peu de recul
mais je retiens ta manip si le probleme revient
je vous tiens au courant des évolutions...

merci en tous cas !


----------



## quark (3 Mai 2010)

Bien que les problèmes ne semblent pas s'arranger, j'ai craqué... 

Comme une config mini+30 ne suffisait pas, j'en ai pris 2 pour le bureau :rateau::rateau:

Livrables en principe jeudi 

Quand j'ai vu le 30 passer en livraison à 5/7 jours, j'ai eu peur qu'ils le retirent pour mettre à la place une de ces saletés d'écrans brillants. 

Or, y'a pas plus beau que le 30, à aucun prix (j'ai cherché, pourtant).

Maintenant, c'est sûr que que je vais avoir le bug et qu'il va falloir que j'explique à celui à qui est destiné la deuxième config que c'est pas grave 

Karamazov, toi qui as l'habitude :rateau::rateau:, tout ce qu'il y a à faire, c'est d'appeler le support et pas besoin de prendre Applecare ?

Bon, enfin, c'est quand même encourageant que tu n'aies plus le bug depuis la 10.6.3


----------



## Karamazow (3 Mai 2010)

Salut Quark,  Donc finalement tu as craqué, et tu as entraîné un un ami dans ton sillage qans même lui évoquer le bug ! ;-)  Pour ma part, depuis la 10.6.3 je n'ai pas eu beaucoup de temps à passer sur mon ordi : plus d'Internet depuis le 15/04, puis déménagement le 17/04 dans un nouveau logement sans Internet...  Et là je suis alité à l'hôpital depuis dimanche 25/04 suite à un pneumothorax intégral du poumon droit...   Bref je manque encore de recul sur la 10.6.3, mais ça ne m'empêche pas de garder le contact avec me forum grâce à mon iPhone !  Donc tu nous tiens au courant Quark ! Si tu as le bug, ce sera en appelant le service AppleCare que la panne sera "prise en charge".  @ billboc : Peux-tu nous en dire plus sur ta config ? Date d'achat du mac mini, du ACD 30", version de l'adaptateur vidéo ?  Cela nous permettra de constituer une base de donnée des machines concernées par le bug.   Bonne journée à vous, normalement je sors de l'hôpital demain !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h41 ----------

Pouha, désolé pour mon précédent message redigé depuis un iPhone... MacGé pourriez-vous retravailler la partie écriture de messges dans l'appli iPhone du forum ?


----------



## quark (3 Mai 2010)

Oah, meilleure santé à toi, Karamazow 

Evidemment, je posterai sur le comportement de mes deux configs identiques

En fait, j'avais prévenu le camarade à qui j'ai "vendu" ces achats. Le problème c'est qu'il n'a pas beaucoup de patience... :rose::rose:

Bon enfin, on peut toujours espérer qu'ils finissent par trouver une solution, et de toute façon, je ne me voyais pas rater cet écran. J'ai eu beau regarder tout ce qui se fait, y compris les écrans Eizo, y'a rien à dire sur la qualité de l'image mais franchement, avoir ce bout de plastique en face de soi toute la journée... :hein::hein::hein:

Je suis sûrement un fou furieux, mais travailler sur quelque chose de beau, ça me motive (c'est l'effet "miroir" du mac, sans les reflets) 

en tous cas, get well soon


----------



## sebusmalus (7 Mai 2010)

Le mac mini avec le nouveau Nec 27 pouces ça doit être pas mal ...

et en Display Port ........... !


----------



## Karamazow (7 Mai 2010)

sebusmalus a dit:


> Le mac mini avec le nouveau Nec 27 pouces ça doit être pas mal ...
> 
> et en Display Port ........... !




Le moins que je puisse dire c'est que ça doit fonctionner ! Après, niveau design, taille d'écran, résolution, l'ACD 30" est encore un cran au dessus à mon goût 

Tu me répondra avec raison que mon avis n'est pas objectif, vu que je possède un ACD 30" que j'apprécie beaucoup.... mais c'est ainsi ! :love:



Bon sinon, pour procéder à un feedback de celles et ceux qui seraient indécis concernant l'ACD 30" branché via l'adaptateur Apple sur MiniDisplay Port, je vous informe que depuis la MàJ 10.6.3. je n'ai toujours pas eu le bug des "fuzzy lines" !

Je croise les doigts que ça n'arrive pas ! :rateau:


----------



## sebusmalus (7 Mai 2010)

Karamazow a dit:


> Le moins que je puisse dire c'est que ça doit fonctionner ! Après, niveau design, taille d'écran, résolution, l'ACD 30" est encore un cran au dessus à mon goût
> 
> Tu me répondra avec raison que mon avis n'est pas objectif, vu que je possède un ACD 30" que j'apprécie beaucoup.... mais c'est ainsi ! :love:



Certes il est un rien moins beau mais le ACD est VIEUX de conception ...

De plus non, ils n'ont pas la même résolution : ils ont la même définition ! Mais à tailles différentes puisque le 27 pouces a 3 pouces en moins, donc le NEC a une meilleure résolution ... !
Si je me trompe, qu'on me le dise.

Bref, oui tu es très subjectif ;-D

Mais tu as raison sur le fait que les écrans Apple sont les plus beaux !


----------



## chacha95 (15 Mai 2010)

sebusmalus a dit:


> Certes il est un rien moins beau mais le ACD est VIEUX de conception ...
> 
> De plus non, ils n'ont pas la même résolution : ils ont la même définition ! Mais à tailles différentes puisque le 27 pouces a 3 pouces en moins, donc le NEC a une meilleure résolution ... !
> Si je me trompe, qu'on me le dise.
> ...


Fréquentant assidument les conférences pro (où on voyait beaucoup de 30" ACD) je me rappelais que l'uniformité de la dalle faisait défault. J'imagine que les dalles IPS de nouvelles génération n'ont plus ce problème. Malgré tout, recherchant à remplacer mon ACD 20" pour mon mac pro, ce 30" serait magnifique. Mais à quel prix...


----------



## sebusmalus (15 Mai 2010)

Regarde par exemple le nouveau Nec, moins cher et connectique plus riche ...


----------



## chacha95 (15 Mai 2010)

sebusmalus a dit:


> Regarde par exemple le nouveau Nec, moins cher et connectique plus riche ...


Ah non je connais pas. Aurais tu un lien à me montrer ?


----------



## sebusmalus (15 Mai 2010)

chacha95 a dit:


> Ah non je connais pas. Aurais tu un lien à me montrer ?



Oui voilà : 

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/153821/un-ecran-27-pouces-chez-nec


----------



## quark (24 Mai 2010)

Juste pour vous tenir au courant.

Ca fait maintenant 2 semaines que j'ai mis en service mes 2 configs MacMini 2,53/4Go + ACD 30'.

Rien que du bonheur absolu pour le matériel.

Aucun plantage ni aucun bug du fameux adaptateur MiniDisplayPort vers DVI double liaison, qui a un firmware 1.03. 

Je suis en 10.6.3 après mise à jour, mais je n'avais pas constaté de bug avant la mise à jour, sachant que j'ai une image de fond d'écran très sombre, avec de grands aplats noirs, donc d'après ce que j'ai lu le cas typique où se produisaient les aberrations sur l'écran.

Des soucis en revanche avec Snow Leopard (faut dire que j'en étais resté à Tiger), que je persiste à ne pas trop apprécier, et d'autres applis de base comme le nouvel iCal.

Mais, bon, l'écran est purement et simplement merveilleux. Il est beau, l'alu massif lui donne un look exceptionnel; il n'est absolument pas fatiguant pour les yeux; il permet de travailler à plusieurs sur un document (très utile pour moi); il permet d'afficher plusieurs pages en même temps.

Bref, pas un seul petit défaut de mon point de vue. C'est le roi des écrans. Si certains d'entre vous hésitent (à cause du prix, on peut comprendre), n'hésitez pas trop longtemps, parce qu'il va forcément être retiré un de ces jours (les délais de livraison sont actuellement allongés à 5/7j), et il risque bien d'être remplacé par un écran brillant qui fait mal aux yeux.

Je peux comparer avec le nouvel iMac dont on a aussi un exemplaire. Je m'en contenterais sans doute si je n'avais que ça, mais celui qui s'en sert se plaint déjà de maux de tête...


----------



## Karamazow (27 Mai 2010)

Salut Quark,

Merci pour ton retour, content que tu sois satisfait de ton ACD 30" !

Est-ce que tu peux confirmer que la version du firmware de ton adaptateur Mini Display Port -> DVI Dual Link ?

Moi j'ai la version 1.02, et avec Snow Leopard 10.6.2 j'avais régulièrement le bug des "fuzzy lines". 

Depuis, je suis passé sous SL Server et avec la 10.6.3 je n'ai plus rencontré le bug.

C'est clair que par rapport aux écrans brillants, je suis toujours autant satisfait de mon ACD 30" !


----------



## billboc (27 Mai 2010)

pour l'instant pas soucis pour moi non plus MBP2010+ADC30"
enfin pour le moment...


----------



## Karamazow (27 Mai 2010)

Salut Billboc, peux-tu préciser quelle version du firmware de l'adaptateur Mini Display Port -> DVI Dual Link tu as ?


----------



## billboc (27 Mai 2010)

je en travaille pas dessus en ce moment mais je regarderais
c'est dans les info systemes ?


----------



## Karamazow (27 Mai 2010)

billboc a dit:


> je en travaille pas dessus en ce moment mais je regarderais
> c'est dans les info systemes ?




Oui c'est dans les "Informations Systèmes", onglet "Cartes vidéo / moniteurs", à la ligne "version du microprogramme de l'adaptateur"


----------



## quark (28 Mai 2010)

Karamazow a dit:


> Est-ce que tu peux confirmer que la version du firmware de ton adaptateur Mini Display Port -> DVI Dual Link ?



C'est bien la 1.0.3, dont certains ont parlé je crois sur le site de support d'Apple.

Attention, cela étant, il n'y a pas de mise à jour possible à ma connaissance; il faut échanger l'adaptateur avec un nouveau, ce qu'Apple acceptait de faire gracieusement pour la 1.0.2.

J'oubliais à propos de mes 2 configs: pas un seul pixel mort sur mes 2 30".


----------



## Supermp3man06 (28 Mai 2010)

Le ACD 30" et un bijou  (et le Mac Pro ne fait pas de bruit)


----------



## billboc (28 Mai 2010)

flute j'ai la version 1.02


----------



## Karamazow (2 Juillet 2010)

Alors messieurs, qu'en est-il de votre retour d'expérience de l'ACD 30" sur le Mac Mini ?

Moi pour ma part, le bug que j'avais des "fuzzies lines" avec 10.6 jusqu'à la MàJ 10.6.2 a totalement disparu depuis la 10.6.3.

Depuis la 10.6.3 je suis passé à la version Serveur, mais ça ne doit pas influencer AMHA.


----------



## quark (27 Juillet 2010)

Karamazow a dit:


> Alors messieurs, qu'en est-il de votre retour d'expérience de l'ACD 30" sur le Mac Mini ?
> 
> Moi pour ma part, le bug que j'avais des "fuzzies lines" avec 10.6 jusqu'à la MàJ 10.6.2 a totalement disparu depuis la 10.6.3.
> 
> Depuis la 10.6.3 je suis passé à la version Serveur, mais ça ne doit pas influencer AMHA.



Pour ce qui me concerne, le 30' avec le Mini fin 2009 (2,53 Ghz, 4 Go) est une merveille de tous les jours. Ca marche nickel, aucun saut d'image, et une stabilité à toute épreuve ce qui est tout de même extraordinaire avec une si petite carte graphique.

Je suis d'autant plus content d'avoir craqué pour ce setup quand même assez cher :hein::hein: que je n'ai pas anticipé de beaucoup la fin de ce magnifique écran  (avis à tous ceux qui hésitent encore; apparemment ils continuent à vendre le 30' jusqu'à l'arrivée du 27').

Je vois que tu es passé à la version Serveur, et j'avoue que l'idée me tente. J'ai au bureau un ensemble hétérogène mac/pc avec deux serveurs PC et quelques problèmes de co-existence (mes macs ne se connectent pas à Outlook Server, notamment). 

Mais je ne connais rien aux serveurs et j'avoue ne pas bien comprendre à quoi sert Mac OS Serveur si on n'a pas de site web, et je serais intéressé par ton expérience à ce sujet.


----------



## billboc (27 Juillet 2010)

Salut !

moi aussi ADC30 + MBP 15" core i7 = ca marche du feu de dieu !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Karamazow (28 Juillet 2010)

Cool, je pense donc que les dernières révisions de 0SX 10.6 ont résolu le problème de fuzzy lines. 

Moi aussi je suis bien content d'avoir cet écran, quand je vois que le remplaçant est plus petit, et avec une dalle brillante !  :hein:


----------



## mac72 (29 Juillet 2010)

Peut-être plus petit et brillant, mais il va être moins cher.


----------



## billboc (29 Juillet 2010)

mac72 a dit:


> Peut-être plus petit et brillant, mais il va être moins cher.



c'est logique qu'en penses tu


----------



## mac72 (29 Juillet 2010)

Bin quand tu vois un 30 pouces qui a 6 ans d'age, même pas HD à 1790  c'est dur à avaler. L'écran est beau, mais pour 1700  on a un iMac.


----------



## billboc (29 Juillet 2010)

un 30 pouces qui reste nickel pendant 6 ans ça a un prix et Apple ne vendra jamais son 30" moins cher que son 27"


----------



## Karamazow (29 Juillet 2010)

Perso, quand je vois la qualité de l'image sur mon ACD 30" 2ème génération (contraste à 700:1) je suis toujours très content de mon investissement :

pas de reflets de la luminosité environnante de ma pièce, qui pourrait polluer l'image projetée par l'écran, lumières et couleurs homogènes sur toute la surface de l'écran, même avec la luminosité réglée au minimum (réglage que je ne change d'ailleurs jamais), le design "Alu" c'est subjectif mais perso je trouve cela génial.

Enfin l'angle de vision de 178° est toujours hyper agréable quand je montre des photos et vidéos à des amis, bref cet écran épate toutes les personnes qui l'ont vu.

En conclusion, je dirai que les périphériques en interface avec l'utilisateur ont intérêt d'être de la meilleure qualité possible, quitte à ce que l'ordinateur soit moins puissant, car il en va du confort et de l'expérience utilisateur 

C'était mon avis personnel, je conçois qu'il y ait d'autres avis sur la question !


----------

